# My New Pup



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Not been on for a while, so thought I'd show you some pics of my pup.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Is he a border terrier?
Looks lovely...how old is he now?
Welcome back...
Hope everything is ok with you, i am Kate (Nice to meet ya!)


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Arrhhh...very very cute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Kate, nice to meet you too. 
She is a Patterdale Terrier, shes about 14/15 weeks now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Sasha75 said:


> Arrhhh...very very cute.


Thanks....


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

nic b said:


> Hi Kate, nice to meet you too.
> She is a Patterdale Terrier, shes about 14/15 weeks now.


I was a bit out there then, lol!
Lovely pics tho.
xXx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> I was a bit out there then, lol!
> Lovely pics tho.
> xXx


Thanks, she does look a bit like a border, its the colour.lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah defo the colour.
Always think of paterdales as black but i think that is cus of paterdale_lover and bess


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, her mum and dad were black and so were her two brothers, shes the only one thats a different colour lol. Bess is my pups name aswell :


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

she's so sweet - I love the last pic of her asleep


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Fleur said:


> she's so sweet - I love the last pic of her asleep


Thanks ....


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

nic b said:


> Not been on for a while, so thought I'd show you some pics of my pup.
> 
> View attachment 13453
> View attachment 13454
> ...


Cracking looking pup nic:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

garryd said:


> Cracking looking pup nic:thumbup:


Thanks Garry.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are some more photos of Bess


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

Love that third photo. A little darlin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

tazzie4paws said:


> Love that third photo. A little darlin'


Thanks .....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ohhhhhh Nic i'm so jealous he's lovely..i love the last picture in the 1st few, when he was asleep...i'm getting so broodie about having another dog.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Ahh so cute....lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ohhhhhh Nic i'm so jealous he's lovely..i love the last picture in the 1st few, when he was asleep...i'm getting so broodie about having another dog.*


Thanks Janice, you should get another one :thumbup1:


FREE SPIRIT said:


> Ahh so cute....lovely pics.


Thanks Free Spirit ........


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Really sweet. bet he is full of mischief


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Ginny said:


> Really sweet. bet he is full of mischief


Thanks, she is full of mischief, shes really funny.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

*HI THERE N WELCOME .LOVELY PICS X*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Awwhhh...she is lovely! I bet she keeps u entertained, she looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> *HI THERE N WELCOME .LOVELY PICS X*


Thanks ........ 


Natik said:


> Awwhhh...she is lovely! I bet she keeps u entertained, she looks like a lot of fun


Thanks Natik, yeah she is full of carry on


----------

